# [ 2013 ] Tradewinds again, this time Seychelles bound



## Sandy VDH

Wow, I just got back from French Polynesia (Bora Bora et al), and now I am planning a Seychelles visit. 

Tradewinds put out a vote asking people if they would make Seychelles available, would members book it.   It was popular on the vote, and low and behold they now have Seychelles as a location, long before the circumnavigation will ever get there.  

I am still hoping for Tonga next year, but for now I have Seychelles booked.  Wow, Bora Bora, Maldives, now Seychelles, all within 13 months.  I have burned through my stockpile of frequently flyer miles.


----------



## DaveNV

Sandy VDH said:


> Wow, I just got back from French Polynesia (Bora Bora et al), and now I am planning a Seychelles visit.
> 
> Tradewinds put out a vote asking people if they would make Seychelles available, would members book it.   It was popular on the vote, and low and behold they now have Seychelles as a location, long before the circumnavigation will ever get there.
> 
> I am still hoping for Tonga next year, but for now I have Seychelles booked.  Wow, Bora Bora, Maldives, now Seychelles, all within 13 months.  I have burned through my stockpile of frequently flyer miles.




Sandy, you're going to love it!  I was in Mauritius a long time ago, and remember it being a great place.  Port Louis is like a little bit of English Colony with a dash of Hawaiian volcanic hills thrown in.  I had a marvelous time there.  Enjoy!

Dave


----------



## heathpack

Jealous!

Sounds like these are awesome trips, have fun!

H


----------



## shagnut

If money were no object this would be my vacation of choice.  I've got tradewinds Belize on my bucket list.  shaggy


----------



## SciTchr

*Belize*

We just bought into Trade Winds Experience and Belize is our first trip as members. Last winter we took an RCI trade to the Virgin Islands and loved it enough to buy into the club.


----------



## bailey

A few questions for those that have been on a trade winds cruise:

How big are the cabins?  Do you feel claustrophobic in them?
Are they air conditioned?  Does it feel humid?  Do you feel limited as far as going where you want, having to be back at a certain time?

I've looked at them but since I'm claustrophobic, I was afraid I'd have to sleep on a raft behind the boat. Humidity and close quarters are not a winning combination for me.


----------



## SciTchr

*Cabin size*

There are three classes of Tradewinds boats - Cruising class, Luxury class and Flagship class. If you get an RCI/II trade you will be in Cruise class. We did that last year and loved the trip enough to buy into Tradewinds Experience. But, we will only travel in Luxury or Flagship now. Nothing wrong with Cruise class, but the other boats are so much nicer. If you have trouble with small spaces, you would not like Cruise class. It was great for us, but we did not have the space issue thing. It was interesting getting into and out of our bunk.

The Cruise class has no AC. The Luxury and Flagship do. Our Cruise class bunk had a small electric fan that spread the air around. It seemed okay, but the weather was mild in February when we went.

The Captain has a route and every day you are informed on where you are going. You do not really get to go where you want, when you want. And yes, when you go into a beach or town there is a time to be back. But, our Captain was flexible. It is a small group of people, so it is easy to work things out.

If you think you can manage the small space, give it a try. We adored our RCI trade. Now, as members, we have a trip to Belize and another to St. Martin lined up. It is a wonderful club to join.


----------



## JudyH

What are the approximate ages of the other cruisers on the boat?


----------



## GregT

How does Tradewinds work?  

Is it a point system?  Or do you own a week on a specific boat/geography?  It certainly sounds wonderful!

Enjoy your next trip!

Best,

Greg


----------



## SciTchr

*Tradewinds*

Greg - Tradewinds Experience (older name Tradewinds Cruise Club) is a points based timeshare. We bought 1,050,000 points. We pay a maintenance fee yearly to "unlock" a number of points. If we need more points for a specific trip, we can pay another MF and unlock more points. When the points are used, you are out of the club and do not owe any more money, which is a great feature to me. But, you can also purchase more points if you want more trips. 

There area three levels of boats - Cruise Class (older basic boats), Luxury Class (more amenities, more room and air conditioning in the bedrooms plus island beds instead of the crawl in beds of Cruise Class) and Flagship Class (lobster and fine wine served). We traded into a trip with RCI and got Coral Dreams - a Cruise Class boat. We loved it but after touring a Luxury boat, that is what we will do as members. As an RCI trader, you should count on getting Cruise Class.

We have two TW trips planned - Belize and St. Martin. With our million plus points, we are figuring on eight cruises with six Luxury and two Flagship cruises. We actually split this package with my sister in law, so we each will have four cruises.

As a member, you are able to choose which area you want and which class of boat you want. They have a good website that shows what boat is where. You can travel in the Caribbean, the South Pacific, Greece, Turkey, Panama Canal and South America. They are always adding new destinations.

Judy - we have only been on one trip so far. We are in our 60's. Others were in their late 30's and some in their 40's and maybe 50's. Not a super young crowd, but everyone was active and fun.
This is a great company. PM me if you need more info. We love Tradewinds!


----------



## GregT

SciTchr said:


> Greg - Tradewinds Experience (older name Tradewinds Cruise Club) is a points based timeshare. We bought 1,050,000 points. We pay a maintenance fee yearly to "unlock" a number of points. If we need more points for a specific trip, we can pay another MF and unlock more points. When the points are used, you are out of the club and do not owe any more money, which is a great feature to me. But, you can also purchase more points if you want more trips.
> 
> There area three levels of boats - Cruise Class (older basic boats), Luxury Class (more amenities, more room and air conditioning in the bedrooms plus island beds instead of the crawl in beds of Cruise Class) and Flagship Class (lobster and fine wine served). We traded into a trip with RCI and got Coral Dreams - a Cruise Class boat. We loved it but after touring a Luxury boat, that is what we will do as members. As an RCI trader, you should count on getting Cruise Class.
> 
> We have two TW trips planned - Belize and St. Martin. With our million plus points, we are figuring on eight cruises with six Luxury and two Flagship cruises. We actually split this package with my sister in law, so we each will have four cruises.
> 
> As a member, you are able to choose which area you want and which class of boat you want. They have a good website that shows what boat is where. You can travel in the Caribbean, the South Pacific, Greece, Turkey, Panama Canal and South America. They are always adding new destinations.
> 
> Judy - we have only been on one trip so far. We are in our 60's. Others were in their late 30's and some in their 40's and maybe 50's. Not a super young crowd, but everyone was active and fun.
> This is a great company. PM me if you need more info. We love Tradewinds!




Ruth, thank you!  I may PM with more questions but this is already very helpful ! It sounds like a great club. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## jlp879

You mentioned trading in with RCI.  Does Tradewinds also exchange with II?

Did you put in an ongoing search?  With a trade do you even have a choice over your destination?

Thanks!


----------



## SciTchr

jlp879 said:


> You mentioned trading in with RCI.  Does Tradewinds also exchange with II?
> 
> Did you put in an ongoing search?  With a trade do you even have a choice over your destination?
> 
> Thanks!



I would not know about II since i don't belong. You could check your resort directory with II to see if they have Tradewinds.

Our friend put in an ongoing search with RCI and told us he got it. I just checked and another cabin on his boat was available, so I booked it right then. And, yes, as a trade you do have a choice. Each locale comes up as a separate "resort" on the RCI screen.


----------



## tj5654

*Tradewinds & Virgin Island Sailing Vacations*

For those interested in similar sailing vacations on catamaran vessels in the Tortolla BVI region, I have been on Festiva Sailing Vacations several times and it is a favorite! I am Wyndham and trade in through RCI. Festiva has a fleet of 44' cats that have 4 cabins- 3 for guests and one for crew, so you are talking a private sail for 6 guests- How Awesome Is That? Most meals provided and all your refreshments too. Schedules can be flexible with captains agreement and you visit several islands in the BVI, such as Peter Island, Virgin Gorda 'The Baths' and even Anegada. Cabins are A/C at night time for sleeping comfort. Private cabins even have showers. Check them out- listed on RCI and worth it.


----------



## SciTchr

tj5654 said:


> For those interested in similar sailing vacations on catamaran vessels in the Tortolla BVI region, I have been on Festiva Sailing Vacations several times and it is a favorite! I am Wyndham and trade in through RCI. Festiva has a fleet of 44' cats that have 4 cabins- 3 for guests and one for crew, so you are talking a private sail for 6 guests- How Awesome Is That? Most meals provided and all your refreshments too. Schedules can be flexible with captains agreement and you visit several islands in the BVI, such as Peter Island, Virgin Gorda 'The Baths' and even Anegada. Cabins are A/C at night time for sleeping comfort. Private cabins even have showers. Check them out- listed on RCI and worth it.



I have heard of Festiva and always have wondered how it compares to Tradewinds. Sounds very nice. Do they only sail in the BVI's?


----------



## tj5654

*Festiva Sailing Vacations RCI*

As far as I know I think Festiva also used to sail out of Aruba as well and maybe St. Maarten.  Check with them- they sell sails as well w/o trading your timeshare points and sometimes have short notice deals on unbooked vacancies...  http://www.festivasailingvacations.com/ 

I know our second time out with them we thought there would be an empty cabin but someone booked at the last minute and joined us for their honeymoon. 

Tom


----------



## jodie.scales

*Tradewinds in Great*

We just got back from our second TW cruise.  1st was a trade to Belize thru RCI and we bought an explorer package for ONE return trip (must be within 3 yrs).  Now we have returned from St. Maartens and bought in for 12 yrs at the lowest level...1,050,000 points.  Others above have described it accurately.  We have been on Cruise Class both times. No A/C, but not a problem either time...March for Belize and early Dec for St. Marteens.  The All inclusive is steep, but we like the rest and it seems worth it.  Re: RCI trades-- I can see offers for BVI and St Vincent as well as St Maarten and Belize....although we were told that it was going to get harder and harder to get trades.  We saw a new Luxury Class in St. M...and loved the extra room in the cabin.  However, we didn't feel claustrophobic before.  One lady said she felt like she was sleeping in a closet...and they didn't join.  Biggest issue for us is flights.  It's hard to figure out connections without multiple changes and waits. From CC to St Marteens was 13 hrs.  We plan to try and find a condo trade on a short hop and make each a sail a two week vacation. Lastly, in Belize we flew to the port with a couple going on Festiva, so I know they're there.     Jodie...now in Corpus Christi, TX


----------



## jodie.scales

*Tradewinds in Great*

Error...duplicate post


----------



## am1

Is the quality of food the same on all?  As with RCI trade the all inclusive fee seems to be all the same.  


Beer and food costs can be a lot different in the different places.

I hope to go on one but my wife would not be interested so not sure where that leaves me.  I would rather go a lot of other places along if given a chance.


----------



## SciTchr

Am1 - our First Mate (the chef) told us that Tradewinds controls the menus and all boats cook and serve the same menus. While on our BVI trip we were sailing with another TW cat and we got to know the people on that boat on shore. We found that we all had the same food each day. We felt that to be a good thing as there is some quality control going on. And all the meals were delicious.


----------



## TAG

We did an exchange to Tradewinds, BVI (Coral Dreams - wonder if it's the same boat?) several years ago.  It was one of the best vacations we've had.  We found the meals to be somewhat skimpy in quantity, and the all-inclusive fee seemed high even back then, but the meals were beautifully presented.  If you drank a lot, you would probably come out ahead. I learned how to make a palm tree out of a carrot and bell pepper.  We traveled with another Tradewinds cat, whose vacationers (all owners) had a decidedly bad time.  The crew of the other boat were fighting and it made for an unpleasant week.  Our boat was fine, a mixture of older, middle-aged and late 20s.  The crew were from South Africa.


----------



## SciTchr

*TAG*

We also were on Coral Dreams in 2014. We had the forward tiny cabin. Interesting getting in and out. We became members (resale) and now only will travel on the Luxury boats or the Flagship. We were on Affinity in Belize and the comfort level of the boat was heads and tales above Coral Dreams. We never found the food to be skimpy on either trip.


----------

